# Steam Greenlight: Valve lässt Vorschlag von Erotikspiel Seduce Me nicht zu - Zensur oder okay?



## MichaelBonke (5. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam Greenlight: Valve lässt Vorschlag von Erotikspiel Seduce Me nicht zu - Zensur oder okay? * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam Greenlight: Valve lässt Vorschlag von Erotikspiel Seduce Me nicht zu - Zensur oder okay?


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. September 2012)

Braucht man solche Spiele? Nein. Ist es okay, dass Valve das Spiel nicht annimmt? Auch nein. Ich würd das Spiel nun nicht unbedingt spielen wollen, aber es ist schon wirklich ziemlich lächerlich, dass brutalste Spiele teils gelobt werden, aber sobald man nur ein bisschen mehr nackte Haut sieht, schreit man. Das ist eine ziemlich altmodische und unaufgeklärte Denkweise.


----------



## Lokinchen (5. September 2012)

kommt darauf an, was man im spiel tun könnte. geht es nur darum frauen auszuziehen. naja... darauf kann ich verzichte. erotik games allgemein: für was die auch immer gut sein sollen. steam gehört valve, ganz klar. ob das gut ist was die machen entscheidet jeder selbst. jeder geht mit erotik ander rum, ist eben eine intime sache.


----------



## doomkeeper (5. September 2012)

naja man stelle sich vor dass jetzt unzählige Sexgames aus dem Boden rausschießen werden.

Dieses Genre ist nicht umsonst so weit im Hintergrund weil es einfach niemand braucht.
Wenn es z.b. wie in Mass Effect irgendwelche erotische Szenen gibt dann ist das wirklich
gut und designtechnisch gut ins Spiel eingebunden.

Aber reine Erotikspielchen findet man bestimmt genug im Internet.
Es ist und bleibt kein Mainstream Genre damit sollte man sich abfinden.

Warum? Weil dieses Thema einfach von Land zu Land einfach unterschiedlich behandelt wird.
Was ist die beste Lösung? Weiß ich nicht, aber traurig bin ich nicht wenns solche Spiele nicht gibt..
Hab mal in paar Läden gesehen dass es irgendwelche Rotlicht Tycoon gab (oder so? ) 
oder wie gute alte Lola 3D? 

Das einzige "erotische" Spiel was ich gerne gespielt hab war die Larry Serie 
Aber nur weil dort die Kombination aus Dialogen, Möglichkeiten und Humor einfach geil war 

Aber so n xxx Spielchen + Oculus Rift Virtual Reality wäre schon irgendwie.... interessant 

Solche Spiele braucht man nicht.
Und wenn jemand solche Spiele braucht der wird schon sowas auftreiben auch ohne Steam.


----------



## Bonkic (5. September 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Dieses Genre ist nicht umsonst so weit im Hintergrund weil es einfach niemand braucht..


 
ach - und spiele, in denen man auf monster, zombies, mutanten etc. pp. schießt, braucht man also.
interessante argumentation.


----------



## Paraciel (5. September 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> . Ich würd das Spiel nun nicht unbedingt spielen wollen, aber es ist schon wirklich ziemlich lächerlich, dass brutalste Spiele teils gelobt werden, aber sobald man nur ein bisschen mehr nackte Haut sieht, schreit man. Das ist eine ziemlich altmodische und unaufgeklärte Denkweise.



Nein, es ist eine amerikanische Denkweise


----------



## Alex0815 (5. September 2012)

Tja bei den Amis darf man zwar alles abknallen und sonstwas in spielen... aber nacke haut geht mal garnicht


----------



## legion333 (5. September 2012)

Als erstes mal auf der Seite nach Bildern gesucht... alles... "interessante" zensiert


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. September 2012)

Auch wenn mich solche Spiele an sich nicht interessieren, sehe ich kein Problem darin, warum es nicht auch Spiele geben soll, die das Thema Erotik und Sex beinhalten. Die Problematik darin ist sicher auch, dass es für Steam keine Altersverifizierung gibt und jeder dort kaufen kann. Allerdings müsste das dann ja auch für diverse Shooter gelten. Da ist man bei den Amis halt immer ein bißchen prüde. Wenn jemand den Kopf weggeschossen bekommt, dann ist das okay. Aber wehe, ein bisschen Haut wird gezeigt, dann flippen sie aus


----------



## doomkeeper (5. September 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ach - und spiele, in denen man auf monster, zombies, mutanten etc. pp. schießt, braucht man also.
> interessante argumentation.


 
Ich hab nie gesagt dass man andere Spiele braucht.

Aber Spiele die etwas mit Sex etc. zu tun haben hat man nie gebraucht weil es mit Spielspaß fast nix zu tun hat.
An Sexspielchen aufgeilen kann man zugenüge auch ohne Steam´s Zuspruch.

Sexspiele haben einfach nix zu bieten und sind nicht ohne Grund "versteckt".
Was erwartet ihr euch von Sexspielchen?
Komplizierte Rätsel etc?

Allein Larry war als Point n Click Abenteuer wirklich sehr lustig, unterhaltsam und die Erotik
wurde teilweise einfach lächerlich ins Szene gesetzt damit man lachen konnte.
Aber reine Sexspielchen mit nackten Tussen verdienen nicht mehr Aufmerksamkeit als sie
es heutzutage bekommen. 

Nämlich fast gar nicht 
Außer: siehe mein Vorschlag mit Oculus Rift Virtual Reality Headset support.
Dann bin ich der erste der sowas kauft 

Bei so einer Art vom Spiel geht es in erster Linie um nackte Haut und sowas bekommt man überall heutzutage. 
Also bitte liebe Community den Ball flach halten und aufs Hobby konzentrieren.

xxx Spielchen sind einfach Underground und werden es auch bleiben.

@ Hawkins.

Du bringst es auf den Punkt.
Es ist nicht einfach so n Just for Fun-etwas-nackte-Haut Spiel.

Aber ich glaub viele schreiben gern zu diesem Thema etwas dazu ohne
erstmal paar Minuten Gedanken zu machen.

Irgendwann gehts los mit 
"typisch Ami"
Und dann kann man das Thema eigentlich schon beenden weil
alles hinterher nur unüberlegtes Zeug ist.

Nochmal zum mitschreiben.
Erotische Spiele gehören zwar auch in die ab 18 Abteilung wie Gewaltspiele.
Aber Erotische Spiele entfachen wohl ganz andere Impulse als ein harter EgoShooter 

Spezielle Sachen sind immer heiß umstritten, aber ich kann Valve verstehen wenn
aus Steam kein Erotikportal werden soll.
Es fängt mit einem Spiel an, dann kommt das nächste.
Und irgendwann kennt sich niemand mehr aus weil es nur noch xxx Spielchen gibt

und alle wie wild für solche Spiele voten  

Ne Ne das passt schon so.
Wer sowas braucht findet sowas wo anders


----------



## Hawkins (5. September 2012)

Habt ihr euch überhaupt alle Screenshots auf der Website angeschaut? Ihr argumentiert hier als wär das Game so harmlos wie die "Larry"- Reihe...


Zensur hin oder her. Fast jeder der die Screenshots auf der Game-Website gesehen hat(besonders die verpixelten) wird wohl zustimmen das so ein Game einfach unpassend für Steam ist da geht es ja nicht nur um harmlose "oben ohne" Pics http://www.seducemegame.com/images_screenshots/lg/SeduceMe_Pietra.jpg


Für solche Games müsste Steam dann eine Ab 18 Ecke einbauen. Mit nem "ich bin 18"- Button ist es da wohl nicht getan.

Ich kann Steam da verstehen das sie solche Games nicht ins Programm aufnehmen wollen.


----------



## Tominator7 (5. September 2012)

Finde sowas immer blödsinnig. Entweder man entscheidet sich dafür, nur nicht-erwachsenes Material zu unterstützen, sprich weder Gewalt, noch Sex, oder man erlaubt Adult Entertainment. Gewalt erlauben, aber Sex nicht ist totaler Schwachfug. Andersrum könnte ichs ja noch verstehen, aber das hier ist wohl eindeutig der amerikanischen Moral zu verdanken.


----------



## Tominator7 (5. September 2012)

Hawkins schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch überhaupt alle Screenshots auf der Website angeschaut? Ihr argumentiert hier als wär das Game so harmlos wie die "Larry"- Reihe...
> 
> 
> Zensur hin oder her. Fast jeder der die Screenshots auf der Game-Website gesehen hat(besonders die verpixelten) wird wohl zustimmen das so ein Game einfach unpassend für Steam ist da geht es ja nicht nur um harmlose "oben ohne" Pics http://www.seducemegame.com/images_screenshots/lg/SeduceMe_Pietra.jpg
> ...



Und wieso sind Ab 18 Shooter okay, aber Ab 18 Erotik-Spiele nicht? Ich finde, das ist diese typische amerikanische Bigotterie. Ab 18 passt, solange es darum geht, Leuten in den Kopf zu schießen, aber Ab 18, wo es um die Bienchen und Blümchen geht!? Gott nein! Da könnten unsere Kinder ja sehen, wie die Babys gemacht werden!


----------



## Gast1669461003 (5. September 2012)

Ich sehe keinen Grund, Erotikspiele trotz expliziter Darstellung grundsätzlich nicht ins Angebot aufzunehmen. Es sei denn, es handelt sich um Spiele wie "Gang raped by the entire village 2: Girls covered in milky liquid". Aber ohne mich jetzt mit dem Spiel um das es geht näher zu beschäftigen, wird es wohl nicht in _diese _Kategorie von "Erotik"-Spiel (auch wenn die Genrebezeichnung wohl nicht mehr zutreffen dürfte) fallen. 

Aber um ehrlich zu sein, ist es mir egal.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. September 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> naja man stelle sich vor dass jetzt unzählige Sexgames aus dem Boden rausschießen werden.
> 
> Dieses Genre ist nicht umsonst so weit im Hintergrund weil es einfach niemand braucht.
> Wenn es z.b. wie in Mass Effect irgendwelche erotische Szenen gibt dann ist das wirklich
> ...


 
Die Frage ist doch gar nicht "Braucht man sowas?" Man braucht auch keine Shooter oder generell Spiele, in denen man tötet und in denen exzessiv Gewalt dargestellt wird, in welcher Form auch immer. Man "braucht" überhaupt gar keine Spiele. Unterhalten kann man sich auch anders. 

Ich find nur diese Doppelmoral seitens der Amerikaner und auch bei uns ziemlich lächerlich. Entweder ganz oder gar nicht. Wenn man Spiele wie Dead Space bei Steam anbietet, warum dann nicht auch Erotik Games für die, die sowas gut finden? Ist ja nicht so, dass Valve daran nichts mit verdient.


----------



## krucki1 (5. September 2012)

Hehehehe die prüden Amis wieder, hier den Moralapostel spielen und dort die größte Pornobranche besitzen.


----------



## hifumi (5. September 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich find nur diese Doppelmoral seitens der Amerikaner und auch bei uns ziemlich lächerlich. Entweder ganz oder gar nicht. Wenn man Spiele wie Dead Space bei Steam anbietet, warum dann nicht auch Erotik Games für die, die sowas gut finden? Ist ja nicht so, dass Valve daran nichts mit verdient.


 
Verdienen würden sie schon dran, aber es geht ja auch um ihr Image. Und das nimmt halt keinen Schaden durch Gewaltspiele (bzw. wenn sie alle Gewaltspiele rausnehmen würden bliebe eh nicht mehr allzu viel übrig), wohl aber von "Schmuddelspielen".


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. September 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Verdienen würden sie schon dran, aber es geht ja auch um ihr Image. Und das nimmt halt keinen Schaden durch Gewaltspiele (bzw. wenn sie alle Gewaltspiele rausnehmen würden bliebe eh nicht mehr allzu viel übrig), wohl aber von "Schmuddelspielen".


 
Spiele wie das japanische "Rapelay" (oder wie auch immer das heißt), in dem es darum geht, kleine Mädchen und deren ganze Familie zu vergewaltigen, gehören nirgends hin. Ich denke, da stimmt mir jeder zu, dass solche Spiele verboten gehören. Aber einfache Erotik Games, in dem es um Bienchen und Blümchen geht, sind doch nun echt nichts, was einem Image schadet. 

Aber das ist ein Thema, mit dem man ganze Threads füllen kann.


----------



## doomkeeper (5. September 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch gar nicht "Braucht man sowas?" Man braucht auch keine Shooter oder generell Spiele, in denen man tötet und in denen exzessiv Gewalt dargestellt wird, in welcher Form auch immer. Man "braucht" überhaupt gar keine Spiele. Unterhalten kann man sich auch anders.
> 
> Ich find nur diese Doppelmoral seitens der Amerikaner und auch bei uns ziemlich lächerlich. Entweder ganz oder gar nicht. Wenn man Spiele wie Dead Space bei Steam anbietet, warum dann nicht auch Erotik Games für die, die sowas gut finden? Ist ja nicht so, dass Valve daran nichts mit verdient.


 
Wer diesen "Genuss" erleben möchte kommt schon irgendwie an so ein Material ran. Das hat nix mit Doppelmoral zu tun.
Nur dieses Thema ist einfach speziell, Vor allem im Spielebereich.
Heutzutage ist dieses Thema eh so offen wie noch nie und das Internet bietet unbegrenzte Möglichkeiten. 

Es geht in erster Linie um Spiele die Spaß machen, die einen begeistern und tage, wochen, monate und jahrelang 
einen beschäftigen.
Ein Sexspiel dient dazu völlig andere Impulse beim Spieler auszulösen und deswegen ist dieses
Genre so speziell.

Man kann Gewalt und Sexualität nicht auf gleiche Ebene stellen auch wenn beides
Inhalte für Erwachsene sind.

Und man muss unterscheiden zwischen Spiele die erotische Elemente bieten wie z.b. F.A.K.K 2, Sin Episodes oder Mass Effect Reihe.
und reinen Sexspielchen wo es nur ums eine geht.
Wenn jemand sowas möchte soll sich im Netz umsehen, was daran so schwer ist versteh ich nicht 

Valve will nur ihr Image bewahren und Sexspiele passt wohl nicht zu ihrer Vorstellung von Steam.

Ist das wirklich so schlimm? Valve verteufelt ja nicht die sexualität an sich sondern will solche Spiele nicht auf
der eigenen Platform sehen. 
Ist ihre Entscheidung und auch sogar eine verständliche dazu.

So, Whats the Problem?


----------



## MarauderShields (5. September 2012)

Ist doch die Sache von Steam, wenn sie was nicht reinstellen wollen, dann wollen sie nicht und müssen nicht. Das Internet ist gross genug, wenn sie was nicht reinstellen wollen findet man es sicher auch irgendwo anders.


----------



## dickdurstig (5. September 2012)

damit ist green light gefloppt wer eh nur spiele nimmt die er selbst gut findet kanns auch gleich selbst aussuchen...
es ist pretentiös entscheiden zu wollen, ob es erwachsenen erlaubt sein sollte dies oder das zu tun, in der virtuellen welt gibt es für erwachsene keine grenzen und von jemandem der mit "killerspielen" (nicht grad mein lieblingswort -.-) sein geld verdient ist diese haltung gegenüber einem erotik titel pubertär und gehört in ein zeitalter indem der gutsherr das recht auf die erste nacht hatte....


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. September 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wer diesen "Genuss" erleben möchte kommt schon irgendwie an so ein Material ran. Das hat nix mit Doppelmoral zu tun.
> Nur dieses Thema ist einfach speziell, Vor allem im Spielebereich.
> Heutzutage ist dieses Thema eh so offen wie noch nie und das Internet bietet unbegrenzte Möglichkeiten.
> 
> ...


 
Das Problem ist doch gar nicht Valves Entscheidung als solche. Sollen sie machen. Wie gesagt, solche Spiele braucht man nicht. Wer Gefallen daran findet, okay. 

Es geht hier um die Moralfrage. Ein Spiel, ganz egal welches, folgt eigentlich nur einem einfachen, plumpen Prinzip: Der Weg zum Ziel. Und dabei ist es nahezu völlig egal, welche Inhalte eben dieses Spiel thematisiert. Böse Zungen behaupten ja, Spiele, die explizit Gewalt zeigen, machen aus Spielern potentielle Amokläufer. Und du behauptest, Erotik Games sind nur dazu da, Gelüste zu befriedigen oder anzuheizen. Beides in meinen Augen eine eher engstirnige Sichtweise. Und beide Aussagen nehmen sich rein vom Prinzip her nicht sehr viel voneinander. Ich finde es einfach heuchlerisch, zu sagen "Gewalt in Games ist gut" und im gleichen Atemzug zu sagen "Erotik aber nicht". 

In Erotik Games geht es nur um das eine. Okay, kann ich so stehen lassen. Aber in Shootern beispielsweise geht es doch im Prinzip auch nur um das eine: den Gegner möglichst effektiv töten/ausschalten, um ans Ziel zu gelangen. Nimmt sich also auch nichts voneinander, bis auf die unterschiedlichen Inhalte. Nahezu jedes Spiel beinhaltet einen gewissen Plot, der einen durch das Spiel führt und auf dessen Basis man die und die Handlung im Spiel ausführt. Ob dieser Plot jetzt nun logisch, spannend oder die Handlungen des Spielers rechtfertigt, sei mal dahin gestellt. Also kann man Erotik Games und "Gewaltspiele" durchaus auf eine Stufe stellen.

Und welche Spiele dem Spieler nun Spaß machen, ist ja wohl auch jedem selbst überlassen.  Der eine spielt eben Erotik Games, weil sie ihm mehr Spaß machen als Shooter. Und der andere mag keine Erotik Games und spielt lieber Shooter. Aber in beiden Genres geht es um das, was du ja schon erwähnt hast: Spielspaß. Und was wie Spielspaß bringt, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Beides, Erotik und Gewalt, brauche ich persönlich in einem Spiel nicht. Spielspaß wird meiner Meinung nach anders gefördert. Wenn die Erotik und Gewalt aber trotz aller expliziter Darstellung ins Spiel passt und nicht nur der PR halber integriert wurde, habe ich auch nichts dagegen.


----------



## hifumi (5. September 2012)

dickdurstig schrieb:


> ist diese haltung gegenüber einem erotik titel pubertär und gehört in ein zeitalter indem der gutsherr das recht auf die erste nacht hatte....


 
Seit wann ist eine ablehnende Haltung gegenüber einem Erotikspiel "pubertär"? Dachte immer die Pubertät bringt gerade ein gesteigertes Interesse an solchem Zeug mit sich.

Ich vermute mal ganz einfach, dass die Verantwortlichen bei Valve das Spiel dort nicht verbieten weil sie persönlich es ganz pfuibah finden. Aber für eine amerikanische Firma gibts halt Sachen die man sich erlauben kann, und manche die gehn nicht. Wenn man ein Internet Spieleplatform betreibt dann ist es ok da gewalthaltige Inhalte zu zeigen, aber wenn das zum Erotikportal wird (würden ja sicher noch mehr solche Spiele folgen) halt nicht. Hat sicher weniger mit Moralfragen als zu tun, als mit dem Schutz des Firmenimages.


----------



## doomkeeper (5. September 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Es geht hier um die Moralfrage. Ein Spiel, ganz egal welches, folgt eigentlich nur einem einfachen, plumpen Prinzip: Der Weg zum Ziel. Und dabei ist es nahezu völlig egal, welche Inhalte eben dieses Spiel thematisiert. Böse Zungen behaupten ja, Spiele, die explizit Gewalt zeigen, machen aus Spielern potentielle Amokläufer. Und du behauptest, Erotik Games sind nur dazu da, Gelüste zu befriedigen oder anzuheizen. Beides in meinen Augen eine eher engstirnige Sichtweise. Und beide Aussagen nehmen sich rein vom Prinzip her nicht sehr viel voneinander. Ich finde es einfach heuchlerisch, zu sagen "Gewalt in Games ist gut" und im gleichen Atemzug zu sagen "Erotik aber nicht".



hmm ich finde du übertreibst ein wenig.
Es gibt einfach Dinge auf der Welt wo sich die Menschen nie einig werden.
Wo hingegen wir bei uns immer mehr über Sex z.b. in der Öffentlichkeit unterhalten, wird man für solche
Gespräche in anderen Ländern bestraft.

Es gibt keinen gemeinsamen Nenner bei solchen Dingen und darüber reden welche Moral die richtige sei
ist halt einfach sinnlos weil jeder eine andere Meinung dazu hat.

Dass Gewaltspiele jemanden zum Amokläufern machen behaupten nur Leute die keine Ahnung von
der Materie haben.
Das einzige was bewiesen ist, ist dass alle arten von Spiele irgendwie auf uns wirken.

Dann müsste man ja z.b. Street fighter oder Mario Kart komplett verbieten weil ich noch nie so aggressiv war
wie bei diesen Spielen 

Erotikspiele sind halt etwas spezielles und hat mit einem herkömmlichen Spiel nicht viel zu tun.
Vor allem qualitätstechnisch gesehen haben solche Spiele einfach keinen Wert und sind
deswegen auch nur als Undergroundspiele anzusehen. Finde ich.. 



> In Erotik Games geht es nur um das eine. Okay, kann ich so stehen lassen. Aber in Shootern beispielsweise geht es doch im Prinzip auch nur um das eine: den Gegner möglichst effektiv töten/ausschalten, um ans Ziel zu gelangen. Nimmt sich also auch nichts voneinander, bis auf die unterschiedlichen Inhalte. Nahezu jedes Spiel beinhaltet einen gewissen Plot, der einen durch das Spiel führt und auf dessen Basis man die und die Handlung im Spiel ausführt. Ob dieser Plot jetzt nun logisch, spannend oder die Handlungen des Spielers rechtfertigt, sei mal dahin gestellt. Also kann man Erotik Games und "Gewaltspiele" durchaus auf eine Stufe stellen.



Ich denke aber nicht dass man sich an EgoShootern ein derart ähnliches "Aufgeil" Gefühl anspielen kann. 
Ich bleib dabei. Erotikspiele gehören einfach zur Undergroundszene und fertig.



> Und welche Spiele dem Spieler nun Spaß machen, ist ja wohl auch jedem selbst überlassen.  Der eine spielt eben Erotik Games, weil sie ihm mehr Spaß machen als Shooter. Und der andere mag keine Erotik Games und spielt lieber Shooter. Aber in beiden Genres geht es um das, was du ja schon erwähnt hast: Spielspaß. Und was wie Spielspaß bringt, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


wie gesagt. Siehe oben. Spielspaß ist etwas anderes als wenn man irgendwelche Gelüste kriegt 
Ich verstehe nachwievor nicht warum du das alles hier erwähnst.
Es gibt "dank" Internet doch bestimmt genug Erotikspiele und jeder kann Erotikspiele statt EgoShooter spielen...
Valve´s Entscheidung ist aber ein anderes Thema.


> Beides, Erotik und Gewalt, brauche ich persönlich in einem Spiel nicht. Spielspaß wird meiner Meinung nach anders gefördert. Wenn die Erotik und Gewalt aber trotz aller expliziter Darstellung ins Spiel passt und nicht nur der PR halber integriert wurde, habe ich auch nichts dagegen.


 
Wie gesagt damals war FAKK2 so ein Beispiel.
Julie hatte schon echt üppige Rundungen und knappe Outfits und das hat
einfach in dieses Bad-Ass Feeling reingepasst. Ganz wie Anime halt.

Oder Mass Effect. Finde ich die Cutscenes echt gut, vor allem künstlerisch toll in Szene gesetzt und passt
zum Setting.

Oder Larry. Einfach lustig, lauter sexistische Witze und lustiger Look.
The Witcher gibts auch paar nackte Bildchen soviel ich weiß.

Oder Dead Or Alive Beach Volleyball. Das ist halt auch so an der Grenze was man
noch vertreiben könnte (so nebenbei ganz nette Models und gute "Boobphysik") 

Oder ganz leicht Bayonette kann man noch erwähnen.

Aber so richtige xxx Spielchen sind einfach zu speziell für diesen Markt um es
jedem SO offiziell verfügbar zu machen.

Bisjetzt gabs sowas nie und wird wohl auch in naher Zukunft nicht geben.
Oder wollt ihr euch noch zusätzlich jede Woche Schlagzeilen lesen wie einst
über Hot Coffee Mod von GTA SA?

Ich jedenfalls nicht, weil mein Hobby fast jeden Tag schon genug durch den Dreck gezogen wird.
Da haben solche Schmuddelspielchen nix verloren ^^


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (5. September 2012)

Ich möchte ja jetzt nix sagen, aber vllt erschien das Spiel auch einfach nicht interessant genug. Was ich auf der Seite jetzt gelesen habe, kilngt für mich nach nichts was ich spielen würde. Sei es mit Erotik oder Gewalt.


----------



## Aithir (5. September 2012)

Wir haben hier nun einmal eine Frau als kreative Kraft hinter dem Spiel und damit eine ähnliche Situation wie bei diesem komischen Buch. Das Spiel macht eine Frau, die zusammen mit männlichen Teil des Studiosa an dem schweren Verbrechen gegen PC-Spieler namens Killzone beteiligt war. Da erwarte ich persönlich eigentlich zumindest Playboy und nicht die widerlichen und liederlichen Möchtegernweibchen vorn auf der Bild.

Ich bin wirklich ein wenig enttäuscht, daß mancher sich hier fast so schlimm aufführt, wie 
eine gewisse Kirche der Prüderie, als sie Statuen entmannte oder die Genitalien verschwinden ließ, zumindest bei den Männer.

Nacktheit ist ungewohnt, aber sie ist nicht böse, daß wir mit ihr Probleme haben, liegt an Jahrhunderten christlicher Indoktrination. Und Sexualität ist auch nicht böse, wie die Larry-Adventures zeigten, können Erotik und anderes auch sehr lustig sein.

Ich finde es aber auch lustig, wenn der große Schreihals RedDragon20 hier einen auf 
Puritaner macht, aber sehr gut informiert ist über diese Art von Spielen, selbst über die niedersten und wohl illegalen Vertreter dieses Genres. Wahrscheinlich ist der rote Drache XX selbst ein Spieler von solchen Spielen und spielt jetzt nur den Moralapostel, damit er sein sündiges Gewissen erleichtern kann. 

Ist wie beim Thema Homosexualität, die größten Homophoben entpuppen sich am Ende auch immer als Homos.

Zudem ist das Spielchen eher so ein erweitertes Dating-Game oder ein abgespecktes Singles oder wie das so hieß.


----------



## Chrissyx (5. September 2012)

Ist für mich Zensur. Wenn das Spiel schlecht ist, kann man es ja auch einfach down voten, aber nicht von Anfang an wegzensieren. Leider typisch für USA, kaum sieht man einen Nippel...


----------



## Worrel (6. September 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Erotikspiele sind halt etwas spezielles und hat mit einem herkömmlichen Spiel nicht viel zu tun.


Das kannst du für *alle* Erotikspiele ausschliessen?

Wieso sollte sich beispielsweise ein Erotik Adventure anders spielen als zB _Monkey Island_?
Statt lustigen Bemerkungen von Guybrush kriegt man dann halt kleine Häppchen Erotik als zwischendurch "Belohnungen". Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, daß ein solches Spiel sich letztendlich exakt so spielt wie MI.



> Vor allem qualitätstechnisch gesehen haben solche Spiele einfach keinen Wert


Auch hier mußt du dir die Frage gefallen lassen: Wie kannst du das so kategorisch ausschliessen? Schau dir doch beispielsweise die _Half-Life 2 Cinematic Mod_ an: Wenn der Macher sein Flittchen nicht als Alyx in die Half-Life 2 Story setzen würde, sondern damit eine eigene Geschichte erstellen würde, hätten wir ruck zuck etwas mit "qualitätstechnischem Wert".



> Aber so richtige xxx Spielchen sind einfach zu speziell für diesen Markt um es jedem SO offiziell verfügbar zu machen.


Wer sagt denn was von "jedem"? Natürlich gibt es bei entprechendem Inhalt gewisse Altersfreigaben - und was spricht dagegen, einem +18jährigen ein Spiel mit erotischem Inhalt zugänglich zu machen?

Bedenke ebenfalls: Erotik besteht aus mehr als purem Sex.



> Bis jetzt gabs [so richtige xxx Spielchen] nie und wird wohl auch in naher Zukunft nicht geben.


Das glaubst du doch wohl selbst nicht ...?


----------



## lenymo (6. September 2012)

LOL ich und meine Lesekunst ... da hab ich doch beim lesen der Überschrift glatt "Suck Me" statt Seduce Me gelesen


----------



## Wamboland (6. September 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach reine Zensur. Wer Blut und Gedärme erlaubt muss auch Sex erlauben, solange er keine geltenden Gesetze verletzt (Kinder, Tiere, Tote usw.).

Der Markt für diese Spiele ist sicherlich da und würde durch eine Veröffentlichungsplattform wie Steam sicherlich für einen kleinen (oder sogar großen) Boom sorgen. 

Die Meisten dieser Games sehe eh immer so aus als wenn da Amateure am Werk waren ... ein gutes Verführungsspiel wäre sicherlich durchaus unterhaltsam. 

Ob man generell Sexgames braucht ist eigentlich unerheblich, denn eigentlich braucht man auch keine Baller, Splatter, JnR usw. Games. 

Wenn man so etwas anbietet muss man auch offen für alles (was erlaubt ist) sein.


----------



## Worrel (6. September 2012)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach reine Zensur.


Ein _"solche Spiele haben wir nicht in unserem Programm"_ ist doch noch was anderes als ein _"Solche Spiele darf in diesem Land keiner spielen"_ - nur letzteres ist Zensur. Ersteres ist lediglich eine Vorauswahl.



> Wer Blut und Gedärme erlaubt muss auch Sex erlauben, solange er keine geltenden Gesetze verletzt (Kinder, Tiere, Tote usw.).


Und da stellt sich die Frage: Welche Bestimmungen gelten denn im Land der unbegrenzten Prüderie? 

Also in einem Land, in dem im TV die ganzen "fuck"s, "shit"s und ähnliches in _Basic Instinct_ mit "having sex with", "making love" etc übergesprochen werden - und zwar mit völlig anders klingenden Sprechern.  
Und wo die barbusige Heldin in _Giants: Citizen Kabuto _extra einen BH spendiert bekam.

Wenn dort halt irgendwo ein Paragraph in den Gesetzen steht, daß man Sex in Medien nur mit Altersnachweis zu sehen bekommen darf, dann _dürfen _Valve solche Spiele (in Amerika) gar nicht anbieten.

Egal, wie lächerlich sie das vielleicht selber finden mögen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. September 2012)

Und ich dachte die Leute von Valve hätten "richtige Eier"... Sind's am Ende doch nur Pussies ?!


----------



## Spassbremse (6. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte die Leute von Valve hätten "richtige Eier"... Sind's am Ende doch nur Pussies ?!


 
Valve ist ein amerikanisches Unternehmen. Selbst, wenn sie persönlich noch so liberal und locker drauf sein sollen, fürchten sie nicht ganz zu unrecht den Zorn der konservativen Rechten, die in der US-Gesellschaft leider einen viel zu großen Einfluß hat. 
Und bei denen gilt bekanntlich "Gewalt ja, Sex nein."

Ergo gehen da viele Unternehmen lieber auf Nummer sicher. Wer will's ihnen denn verübeln?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. September 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Valve ist ein amerikanisches Unternehmen. Selbst, wenn sie persönlich noch so liberal und locker drauf sein sollen, fürchten sie nicht ganz zu unrecht den Zorn der konservativen Rechten, die in der US-Gesellschaft leider einen viel zu großen Einfluß hat.
> Und bei denen gilt bekanntlich "Gewalt ja, Sex nein."
> 
> Ergo gehen da viele Unternehmen lieber auf Nummer sicher. Wer will's ihnen denn verübeln?


 Klar, im Staate "Of course Blood & Violence, but no Sex, please" sieht man sowas nicht gerne.
Aber mal ernsthaft: Ein Spiel mit leichtem Hauch von Erotik... Das Ding wird schon kein Porn-Game sein, also warum nicht ? Zur Not gibt es halt ein R-Rating-Siegel, und der Fall ist erledigt.


----------



## Spassbremse (6. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Klar, im Staate "Of course Blood & Violence, but no Sex, please" sieht man sowas nicht gerne.
> Aber mal ernsthaft: Ein Spiel mit leichtem Hauch von Erotik... Das Ding wird schon kein Porn-Game sein, also warum nicht ? Zur Not gibt es halt ein R-Rating-Siegel, und der Fall ist erledigt.



Du erinnerst Dich an Fälle wie MassEffect und DragonAge, wo die selbsternannte Sittenwächterfront sofort zu Kreuzzug gegen BioWare aufgerufen hat? Dragon Age wurde (ich glaube, Rush Limbaugh war's, aber nagel mich nicht fest) als "Fantasyporno, der den Untergang der westlichen Kultur einläutet", betitelt.
Diesen Typen reicht eine angedeutete Kussszene, um Zeter und Mordio zu schreien und entsprechende Unternehmen vor den Kadi zu zerren. Gut, dank US-Verfassung (Stichwort "Meinungsfreiheit") haben die bigotten Heuchler normal keine Chance, aber die meisten Unternehmen überlegen es sich wohl zweimal, ob sie so einen "shitstorm" produzieren wollen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. September 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Du erinnerst Dich an Fälle wie MassEffect und DragonAge, wo die selbsternannte Sittenwächterfront sofort zu Kreuzzug gegen BioWare aufgerufen hat? Dragon Age wurde (ich glaube, Rush Limbaugh war's, aber nagel mich nicht fest) als "Fantasyporno, der den Untergang der westlichen Kultur einläutet", betitelt.
> Diesen Typen reicht eine angedeutete Kussszene, um Zeter und Mordio zu schreien und entsprechende Unternehmen vor den Kadi zu zerren. Gut, dank US-Verfassung (Stichwort "Meinungsfreiheit") haben die bigotten Heuchler normal keine Chance, aber die meisten Unternehmen überlegen es sich wohl zweimal, ob sie so einen "shitstorm" produzieren wollen...


 Ach ja... dieser leichte "Nackter-Po-Ansatz" in ME, habs ja selbst gespielt und gesehen...
Schon verrückt, wegen sowas gleich auf die Barrikaden zu gehen. Aber wenn Miss Croft XXL-Digi-Möpse mit sich trägt, deren Proportionen in der realen Welt nur mit mit denen von geschnippelten Porn-Queens vergleichbar sind, dann haben die Amis die Ruhe weg...

Werde das Land und seine Bewohner nie verstehen. Die machen überwiegend fette Filme, produzieren mit die beste Musik, kennen sich mit Entertainment besser aus als jedes andere Land, haben aber Angst vor ihrer eigenen natürlichen "Bedürfnissen"... Ein Tolles Land, nur leider mit zu vielen Idioten bevölkert.


----------



## Spassbremse (6. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ein Tolles Land, nur leider mit zu vielen Idioten bevölkert.



Ich glaube, das lässt sich über fast jedes Land dieser Erde sagen. Man muss einfach der Tatsache ins Auge blicken:
Der größte Teil der Menschheit ist doof.* 


* Das ist natürlich individuell verschieden und im höchten Maße subjektiv. Ich räume ein, dass von mir als "doof" kategorisierte Menschen umgekehrt die gleiche Wahrnehmung von mir haben. Es ist immer eine Frage der Perspektive.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. September 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das lässt sich über fast jedes Land dieser Erde sagen.


 Hmm.. Nö, da gilt es zu differenzieren. Es gibt Länder mit Idiotion, aber auch andere mit armen Schweinen, faulen Säcken, machtgeilen Spacken... Was auf uns zutrifft, das kannst du dir selbst aussuchen.


----------



## Mothman (6. September 2012)

@sauerländli & Spassbremse:
Wie war das noch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vordack (6. September 2012)

Ich finde ganz einfach das Erotik und PC absolut nicht zusammenpassen.

So ähnlich wie Programmierer und Dichter sein


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. September 2012)

Mothman... Nur der näheren Erklärung halber:
Warum hat Gott einen dreieckigen Heiligenschein ?!


----------



## Vordack (6. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hmm.. Nö, da gilt es zu differenzieren. Es gibt Länder mit Idiotion, aber auch andere mit armen Schweinen, faulen Säcken, machtgeilen Spacken... Was auf uns zutrifft, das kannst du dir selbst aussuchen.


 
Also 65 % der Deutschen sind schon mal Idioten.
Bestimmt 30 % der Deutschen sind machtgeile Spacken.
Mindestens 50% sind faule Säcke.

Man kann auch mehrere Eigenschaftzen haben 

Die Aussage von Bremse hat5 es schon zu 100% auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. September 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich finde ganz einfach das Erotik und PC absolut nicht zusammenpassen.


 Sagt man von Schokolade und Chilli auch, trotzdem wird es verkauft (und *ge*kauft).


----------



## Mothman (6. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mothman... Nur der näheren Erklärung halber:
> Warum hat Gott einen dreieckigen Heiligenschein ?!


Schau dir meinen Avatar an, dann weißt du es.


----------



## Worrel (6. September 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> @sauerländli & Spassbremse:
> Wie war das noch:
> http://www.area50fun.com/contents/images/resizedImages/die-arschloch-verteilung-1.jpg


 Da hat aber einer Gary Larson kopiert ...:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (6. September 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Also 65 % der Deutschen sind schon mal Idioten.
> Bestimmt 30 % der Deutschen sind machtgeile Spacken.
> Mindestens 50% sind faule Säcke.
> 
> ...


 Wie sagte schon Hagen Rether sinngemäß?

"35% aller Prozentzahlen sind frei erfunden."


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. September 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Schau dir meinen Avatar an, dann weißt du es.


Mothman, Gott und die Freimauerer stecken unter einer Decke ?! Ich fasse es nicht...


----------



## Vordack (6. September 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wie sagte schon Hagen Rether sinngemäß?
> 
> "35% aller Prozentzahlen sind frei erfunden."


 
Klar sind meine frei erfunden, aber darum ging es in meiner Aussage nicht.


----------



## Mothman (6. September 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Da hat aber einer Gary Larson kopiert ...:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich liebe Gary Larson und habe die gesamte Far Side Collection.

Aber hier muss ich sagen wurde er INSPIRIERT. Die Aussage ist aber eine ganz andere. Genauer hingucken, bitte!


----------



## doomkeeper (6. September 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das kannst du für *alle* Erotikspiele ausschliessen?
> 
> Wieso sollte sich beispielsweise ein Erotik Adventure anders spielen als zB _Monkey Island_?
> Statt lustigen Bemerkungen von Guybrush kriegt man dann halt kleine Häppchen Erotik als zwischendurch "Belohnungen". Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, daß ein solches Spiel sich letztendlich exakt so spielt wie MI.



Ich hab bereits alles in meinen Beiträgen erklärt warum Erotikspiele 
keine großartige Beachtung bekommen.


> Auch hier mußt du dir die Frage gefallen lassen: Wie kannst du das so kategorisch ausschliessen? Schau dir doch beispielsweise die _Half-Life 2 Cinematic Mod_ an: Wenn der Macher sein Flittchen nicht als Alyx in die Half-Life 2 Story setzen würde, sondern damit eine eigene Geschichte erstellen würde, hätten wir ruck zuck etwas mit "qualitätstechnischem Wert".


Du kannst Grafikmods nicht mit richtigen Spielen vergleichen.
Außerdem ist Half Life 2 durch die veränderte Alyx kein Sexspiel auch wenn
Alyx teilweise wie n Flittchen ausschaut.



> Wer sagt denn was von "jedem"? Natürlich gibt es bei entprechendem Inhalt gewisse Altersfreigaben - und was spricht dagegen, einem +18jährigen ein Spiel mit erotischem Inhalt zugänglich zu machen?


Nix. Deswegen findet man auch alles im Internet was man sucht.
Wenn Valve solche Spiele nicht auf der Platform sehen möchte dann ist das ein anderes Thema.



> Bedenke ebenfalls: Erotik besteht aus mehr als purem Sex.


Wenn bestimmte Körperteile sichtbar sind bzw. körperliche " Tätigkeiten " gezeigt werden läufts auf Po*nographie hinaus.
Somit ist das kein "Sex" Bereich mehr und deswegen ist und bleibt ein "Erotikspiel" etwas
spezielles.



> Das glaubst du doch wohl selbst nicht ...?


 Ähm du solltest meine Sätze nicht aus dem Zusammenhang auseinanderreißen.
Ich hab geschrieben


			
				Doomkeeper schrieb:
			
		

> Aber so richtige xxx Spielchen sind einfach zu speziell für diesen Markt um es
> jedem SO offiziell verfügbar zu machen.
> 
> Bisjetzt gabs sowas nie und wird wohl auch in naher Zukunft nicht geben.



Ich hab mich auf die "Verbreitung" solcher Sexspiele bezogen.
Solche Spiele kriegen keine Werbung und sind nicht ohne Grund zum Größtenteil
nur in der Undergroundszene zu finden.

So richtig viel Aufmerksamkeit kriegen Erotikspiele einfach nicht.
Allein schon eben die hier genannten Probleme wie bei den "erotischen" Szenen
von Mass Effect gabs so viel Ärger.
Wie sollen dann bitteschön reine Erotikspiele ne Chance haben?

So einen Imageschaden und andere "Probleme" würden die allerwenigsten freiwillig
auf sich ziehen.
Und deshalb sind diese Spiele....?
Was?
Richtig. Zu 99% Underground.

Nicht verwechseln mit Spielen die das ein oder andere Erotikelement besitzen,
was zur Atmosphäre bzw. zum Setting beitragen kann.

Ich verstehe nachwievor nicht warum man darüber reden muss.
Davor hat auch niemand danach geschrien


----------



## Muckimann (7. September 2012)

Ich finde absolut nicht dass Erotik + Videospiel nicht zusammenpassen.
Vor 10 - 13 Jahren hatt ich mal ne Demo zum Spiel "Die Versuchung" gezockt. Das Spiel war eine Art Psychotest, indem dem Spieler ab und an Fragen gestellt wurden, in einer erotisch angehauchten Krimigeschichte.
Fand ich damals ganz interessant, auch wenns aus heutiger Sicht wahrscheinlich einfach nur veraltet wirkt.

Wie schon geschrieben wurde, das was der Link auf der Website zum Game enthüllt, hört sich alles andere als interessant an...
Auch wenns wohl imho eher am gesellschaftlichen Druck und der Prüderie in den USA liegt, hat sich Valve vielleicht deshalb so entschieden


----------



## MisterSmith (7. September 2012)

Ist schon richtig wie Steam sich verhält, es heißt ja schließlich auch Greenlight und nicht Redlight. 

Es gibt viele Gründe weshalb ich Steam niemals nutzen werde, aber dies hier gehört sicher nicht dazu.


----------

